# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλειται τροφοδοτικο με φορτιστή μπαταρίας.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πωλείται τροφοδοτικό AMARRAD  14.5 βολτ 2,5Α μαζί με φορτιστή για συναγερμό ή κάμερες τιμή 20 ευρώ παραλαβή απο Καλλιθέα.

----------

